# Best things to do while you're high?



## felissc (Jun 12, 2012)

Usually when I get baked I sit with my friends and listen to music and giggle about nothing in particular. But I started thinking about other stuff that might be fun to do while you're stoned. So yesterday I smoked in the morning and then took my shower and got dressed and stuff- hot showers are AMAZING when you're high! So is brushing your teeth. Lol I know it sounds weird but it was definitely an experience.

So, what are other unorthodox things you've done while you're high? Funny stories? Good/not good things to do? Let's hear them!


----------



## charface (Jun 12, 2012)

Showers and brushing your teeth are not unorthodox, lol


----------



## scroglodyte (Jun 12, 2012)

smoke pot................


----------



## ExIzTenChal34 (Jun 12, 2012)

Im a pretty big fan of busting a nut in my girls face when I get thoroughly baked. Defiantly induces a shit tone more natural endorphin's & afterwords I tend to find myself laying down in a complete peaceful state of nirvana.


----------



## futureprospects (Jun 13, 2012)

hahah busting a nut is deffo a great feeling high! Best is when you just lay there best feeling ever feel bad for the girl with the nut in her face hopefully she wasnt hight!


----------



## high|hgih (Jun 14, 2012)

Every time I have sex when Im incredibly baked its always interesting.. Ill act like a dinosaur or something and just have a great time laughing with the lady

Hi-gene though man lol for some reason I always brush my teeth and take a shower when Im getting baked.. You feel SQUEAKY clean

Its also fun to watch TV, I personally love writing and drawing
OH and my guitar creativity is increased ten fold. Id never organize a song, not high.
I have before, but there is a noticable difference


----------



## Cut.Throat. (Jun 14, 2012)

I like programming when I'm baked.


----------



## chrishydro (Jun 14, 2012)

Live like out in the no where. Ok, the neighbor calls me and asks me to go accross the street to his house and help his wife in the backyard, claims she is trying to break up a fight between his dog and a small animal, he is about twenty minutes away. I am in underwear, stoned, in bed and watching tv. When I say stoned I mean like outer space somewhere. I get up, get a shotgun and put rubber boots on (it was raining) I head to the kitchen to get a beer and there sits my 20 year old son. I say "boy get a damm shotgun and come on" he looks at me with jaw wide open and says "Dad, whats going on"? I realize that I am standing in front of my son with a shotgun in my hand and a pair or underwear on and some knee high rubber boots. Well what a fucking sight that must have been, most lilely will cost him like a year in therapy lol.. Any way I explain the situation, say im soory, go put pants on and we both went over there. By the time we got there the critter was dead, the mom was crying, the daughter was also freeking out and the Dog was OK. I got rid of the critter and the dad bought me a bottle of crown royal the next day...... As to my son, I have never had a talk with him about the rubber boot, underwear, shotgun thing.... Real stonner move. lol


----------



## Goldowitz (Jun 14, 2012)

chrishydro said:


> Live like out in the no where. Ok, the neighbor calls me and asks me to go accross the street to his house and help his wife in the backyard, claims she is trying to break up a fight between his dog and a small animal, he is about twenty minutes away. I am in underwear, stoned, in bed and watching tv. When I say stoned I mean like outer space somewhere. I get up, get a shotgun and put rubber boots on (it was raining) I head to the kitchen to get a beer and there sits my 20 year old son. I say "boy get a damm shotgun and come on" he looks at me with jaw wide open and says "Dad, whats going on"? I realize that I am standing in front of my son with a shotgun in my hand and a pair or underwear on and some knee high rubber boots. Well what a fucking sight that must have been, most lilely will cost him like a year in therapy lol.. Any way I explain the situation, say im soory, go put pants on and we both went over there. By the time we got there the critter was dead, the mom was crying, the daughter was also freeking out and the Dog was OK. I got rid of the critter and the dad bought me a bottle of crown royal the next day...... As to my son, I have never had a talk with him about the rubber boot, underwear, shotgun thing.... Real stonner move. lol


Fucking awesome.


----------



## drolove (Jun 14, 2012)

LMFAO chrishydro!

me and friends sit around, smoke, maybe play some video games, LOTS of random conversations...kinda goes with the shower thing originally posted...i smoke in the shower sometimes lol. just bring a bubbler in there, hit it, and put in on the toilet


----------



## lightitsmokeit420 (Jun 14, 2012)

coming on the RIU watching sports then playing that sport haha idk man youve seen half baked right? EVERYTHING IS BETTER HIGH lmao you see those stars man.....? you ever seen them on WEED..? ITS FUCKIN TRIPPY MAN their all ooooooo


----------



## high|hgih (Jun 15, 2012)

Lol okay so I dont know how baked you get but like

When I first started smoking me and a buddy decided to make a cooking show whilst BAKED because his parents just had unlimited food in their itallian kitchen BEGGING to be cooked. These shows consisted of making the most ate up meals known to man, that tasted GREAT. Also just consisted of laughter and conversations about politics and christinity and how it related too food... Dude I need to find those videos, he might still have them, if I do Ill post them up here lol I forgot about that shit


----------



## RawBudzski (Jun 15, 2012)

When I am baked I enjoy surfing RIU reading threads about people getting baked.


----------



## coyoteinv (Jun 28, 2012)

go hunting rabbits, deer, bear I seem to be able to see everything that moves in the woods


----------



## high|hgih (Jun 28, 2012)

> *
> 
> Live like out in the no where. Ok, the neighbor calls me and asks me to go accross the street to his house and help his wife in the backyard, claims she is trying to break up a fight between his dog and a small animal, he is about twenty minutes away. I am in underwear, stoned, in bed and watching tv. When I say stoned I mean like outer space somewhere. I get up, get a shotgun and put rubber boots on (it was raining) I head to the kitchen to get a beer and there sits my 20 year old son. I say "boy get a damm shotgun and come on" he looks at me with jaw wide open and says "Dad, whats going on"? I realize that I am standing in front of my son with a shotgun in my hand and a pair or underwear on and some knee high rubber boots. Well what a fucking sight that must have been, most lilely will cost him like a year in therapy lol.. Any way I explain the situation, say im soory, go put pants on and we both went over there. By the time we got there the critter was dead, the mom was crying, the daughter was also freeking out and the Dog was OK. I got rid of the critter and the dad bought me a bottle of crown royal the next day...... As to my son, I have never had a talk with him about the rubber boot, underwear, shotgun thing.... Real stonner move. lol​
> 
> ...


Oh god.. Lol I havent laughed so hard in awhile


----------



## greenlikemoney (Jun 28, 2012)

I like to chillax and watch "The Weed Nerd" on youtube.....you ever try to keep up with Subcool "bong for bong"? It's nearly impossible, but alot of fun trying !!!!!!!


----------



## Ringsixty (Jun 29, 2012)

Frying Bacon in the nude.


----------



## JSmash (Jun 29, 2012)

I smoke all day so I guess....everything? 
But particularly: park walking, or king of the hill watching depending on the weather. Rc toys are super fun too...


----------



## kinetic (Jun 29, 2012)

Ringsixty said:


> Frying Bacon in the nude.


My step dad gave me life advice when I was 12, he said "never cook bacon naked".


----------



## MISSPHOEBE (Jun 29, 2012)

_I don't smoke anymore
but when I did
I loved watching Movies
being so baked you'd watch a great movie
really enjoy it
and then not remember a single thing about it
an be able to watch it again!
Duhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh_


----------



## Da Almighty Jew (Jun 29, 2012)

kinetic said:


> My step dad gave me life advice when I was 12, he said "never cook bacon naked".


Your step dad sounds like a douche...


----------



## kinetic (Jun 29, 2012)

Da Almighty Jew said:


> Your step dad sounds like a douche...


Most the time he was just drunk, he did tell me one other time when I was about 12 that an eggroll was filled with jelly. So I bit in and got pork and cabbage instead, the el cheapo box variety at that.


----------



## drive (Jun 30, 2012)

build shit in my head. or come up with confounded plans for the future


----------



## dvs1038 (Jun 30, 2012)

Ringsixty said:


> Frying Bacon in the nude.


DUDE!!!! OUCH!!!!! Hot oil splashing on my johnson ty no, she can do it!!!


----------



## droopy107 (Aug 19, 2012)

chrishydro said:


> Live like out in the no where. Ok, the neighbor calls me and asks me to go accross the street to his house and help his wife in the backyard, claims she is trying to break up a fight between his dog and a small animal, he is about twenty minutes away. I am in underwear, stoned, in bed and watching tv. When I say stoned I mean like outer space somewhere. I get up, get a shotgun and put rubber boots on (it was raining) I head to the kitchen to get a beer and there sits my 20 year old son. I say "boy get a damm shotgun and come on" he looks at me with jaw wide open and says "Dad, whats going on"? I realize that I am standing in front of my son with a shotgun in my hand and a pair or underwear on and some knee high rubber boots. Well what a fucking sight that must have been, most lilely will cost him like a year in therapy lol.. Any way I explain the situation, say im soory, go put pants on and we both went over there. By the time we got there the critter was dead, the mom was crying, the daughter was also freeking out and the Dog was OK. I got rid of the critter and the dad bought me a bottle of crown royal the next day...... As to my son, I have never had a talk with him about the rubber boot, underwear, shotgun thing.... Real stonner move. lol



DUDE, I'm not the least bit high right now, but that tale is funny!! I can definetly relate.


----------



## Jaza (Aug 22, 2012)

If im smoking by myself ill throw on a rap beat and just practice freestyling while browsing the web. I got no intention of becoming an artist... but when you got a few mates around all smoking together... theres nothing more entertaining then freestyling together and dissing each other. Funniest shit ever.


----------



## Deusmagnus (Aug 22, 2012)

Go for a swim with a couple of friends, in a swiss lake at midnight, really fucking high. Did that yesterday, can't even describe how epic it was, the water was like 20°C but felt like 30°C  

I usually hate getting in the water because it's always too cold for me, even when it's 26°C, and never stay in for more than 15mn, but yesterday I felt like it was the most natural thing to do and stayed for half an hour, after we didn't even dry ourselves, just chilled in our wet underwear running around and shit. 

Definitely something amazing to do but can become dangerous^^


----------



## The New Jim Jones (Aug 29, 2012)

well what kind of high? indica or sativa? with indica I stare into the distance with my mouth open, drooling, and then fall over and roll on the floor laughing my ass off haha, with sativa, I just go through the motions of life, I think of it as a life stimulant.


----------



## D3monic (Aug 29, 2012)

Popped a viagra, smoked a joint and fucked my girlfriend in the pool under the waterfall, heater was on and water coming out was warmer than the already bath warm pool. Dick was hard and floating the second it hit the water. Went forever all over the pool, virtually 0 gravity under a water fall ect stars bright as fuck just the sound of the river 100' away.... that was fucking epic.

In response to above i pretty much only like Sativa's ... I turn straight brain dead retarded on indica.


----------



## jadie (Sep 17, 2012)

i have a yoga class at 9 am every monday morning
it feels amazing to do yoga high
i just feel so in tune with my body and my surroundings

one time i randomly went to the zoo high 
that was pretty interesting

swimming high is always great

have to agree that high showers are the best
OHH
best experience ever was walking around on the beach high as ever listening to music through headphones
i could hear the waves still but not the people around me
there was a perfect breeze and i was walking on the shoreline occasionally a wave would rush over my feet
just the best feeling ever


----------



## bomb hills (Sep 17, 2012)

Playing with the dogs while baked is a good time. The more I laugh and giggle at them, the crazier they get. Laser pens, they go nuts over it.


----------



## Ringsixty (Sep 17, 2012)

ExIzTenChal34 said:


> Im a pretty big fan of busting a nut in my girls face when I get thoroughly baked. Defiantly induces a shit tone more natural endorphin's & afterwords I tend to find myself laying down in a complete peaceful state of nirvana.


Also, my top pick too.


----------



## Indagrow (Sep 17, 2012)

bomb hills said:


> Playing with the dogs while baked is a good time. The more I laugh and giggle at them, the crazier they get. Laser pens, they go nuts over it.


Hellz yeah dogs are awesome high, they are even better tRipping


----------



## danbridge (Sep 17, 2012)

It actually depends on what kind of weed i smoked. A sativa is good for watching TV or a movie or playing vid games or a concert or a fireworks display or the redwood forest. An indica is gonna make me eat and sleep and raise my THC tolerence to the stars. I too, enjoy busting a nut whilst high on the indica. Then I can go into a deep relaxing sleep.


----------



## D3monic (Sep 17, 2012)

Indagrow said:


> Hellz yeah dogs are awesome high, they are even better tRipping


I like cats when you are tripping because when you pet them they start acting all crazy like they are tripping too.


----------



## LazyGoblin (Sep 22, 2012)

bomb hills said:


> Playing with the dogs while baked is a good time. The more I laugh and giggle at them, the crazier they get. Laser pens, they go nuts over it.


This was my favorite thing too while high when i still had my dog. 

Dogs are awesome..


----------



## OGkushNC (Sep 24, 2012)

HAHAHA brushing your teeth and taking a shower is a pretty good feeling when your high. speaking of which I need to get baked rite now


----------



## bushwickbill (Sep 24, 2012)

porn and jacking it at least once


----------



## Nadia786 (Oct 2, 2012)

Taking a bath when all aching and smoking a joint, nothing better....


----------



## Lixenstrand (Oct 3, 2012)

Here in sweden you get mostly hash on the street so you'll get pretty tied down to the couch. But yeah shower, teeth.. LOVE IT!  But my favorite thing must be watching the news, never do it when i'm not baked.. but when i'm baked.. yeah it's some crazy stories that come directly from satan himself if you ask me  LOL Peace and love


----------



## cmbajr (Oct 4, 2012)

I play Xbox, skateboard, Walt to the convince store and get some cigarettes and munchies, talk to my friends about life, sit outside admiring nature, watch movies in the dark iv seen a dozen times, call my sister to rub it in her face that I'm high and she's not, have sex, take my puppy for walks everyday and play with him in the park, a few house chores if I'm in the mood, and look up stupid shit on the Internet... I have a variety of things I love doing high but my ultimate favorite thing to do high is everything.


----------



## micronotmacro (Oct 5, 2012)

study and do homework. think of long term goals. fall in love with the world. get mad at the world. forgive yourself, binaural beats, masturbate, anything really.


----------



## micronotmacro (Oct 5, 2012)

oh makeup, showers, grooming, cleaning, horror movies, exploitation movies, looking at shocking images, picture blogging, black comedies (like with black people in them).


----------



## Bottleandmobile (Oct 6, 2012)

LOL nice thread. Old place were I lived we had good yard with Ball court, I was about 18 years old and my friend was 25, there was one cop in our neighborhood his house was at the first flour, near his first flour house was a very comfortable chair we were hanging around there very often so when we were High we were calling that cop guy, like Mike with low voice then MIKE, MIKE MIKE and smiling quietly. LOL guy never heard our voice so one day we Called him really in a loud voice and we were too stoned, Mike opened his door and looked at us LOL my friend asked him some bullshit about Internet sharing between neighbors or something like that haha That was great action and funny good times. 

Now I like watching movies, hanging out with friends playing video games and walking in the street if able to walk


----------



## Ringsixty (Oct 6, 2012)

Go to a Buffet......All you can eat...awesome


----------



## Still Blazin87 (Oct 11, 2012)

Being baked with anyone and smoking more on top of some boulder in the middle of the night pitch black only star light and cherried joint one with the earth eyes to the sky star gazing and really really feeling significantly alive in the universe and a sense that you can just get up and fly.. soo epic!!!


----------



## Mashew (Oct 14, 2012)

Painting (art) is my all time favorite thing to do while high, luckily for me its my full time job.


----------



## scroglodyte (Oct 14, 2012)

bang mrs. scroglodyte


----------



## UncleReemis (Oct 18, 2012)

I watched The Wall while high today. I know that's a bit cliché in the stoner community, but it was a blast. Also, try going to youtube and looking up optical illusions and stuff. You can find some really trippy things to stare at, just make sure you avoid anything that scares you at the end ;P that's an awful experience!


----------



## Ringsixty (Oct 18, 2012)

Sex and more Sex


----------



## UncleReemis (Oct 18, 2012)

Ringsixty said:


> Sex and more Sex


Like this for sure: hahaha so spaced


----------



## Still Blazin87 (Oct 19, 2012)

ahahahah nice avatar


----------



## 7thMeister (Oct 22, 2012)

In winter smoke while snowing was so cold I had a BBQ to stay warm! Best meat ever had!!!


----------



## high|hgih (Oct 24, 2012)

Dogs are nuts


----------



## scroglodyte (Oct 24, 2012)

look at pics of my fellow growers' plants


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Oct 24, 2012)

Lately its been get hella baked and go slam the smallies! Or the brookies, Or the muskies. Oh i love cannabis!


----------



## Cheif Kief (Oct 31, 2012)

Decapitating zombies every way possible is how i like to spend a lovely doped sunday afternoon


----------



## Squatch (Nov 2, 2012)

I have a funny story for ya...when I'm high I like to eat so I decided I was gonna make some edibles (oatmeal chocolate chip cookies). So I whip em up and when they're done cooking I put them in a tin and they go on my counter (not much traffic in my house). 2 days later My mom, who lives 3 hours away comes to my house to spend the night because her and my step father were Flying out to Florida and they were leaving early in the AM (the airport was right next to my house). So the next morning I get up to drive them to the airport (my moms already been up for like 3 hours...she's an early bird). So I go about getting dressed and I walk out into the dining room...and my mom is dancing around the kitchen table happy as can be. I give her a hug and she says to me "who made those cookies"? I say "what cookies" (Ive already forgotten that I made em)...she says "those oatmeal chocolate chip cookies...I hope you dont mind but I had a couple they're REALLy good". It took me a minute but everything started hitting me at once...MY GOD my MOTHER has eaten WEED cookies, she has NO IDEA she has eaten WEED cookies (never done a drug in her life), and in 20 minutes she's gonna be going through airport security HIGH AS A FUCKING KITE! SO...i start thinking..."I can't NOT tell her because what if something happens at the airport, they're gonna think she's nuts...but I can't TELL her because shes gonna get way too PARANOID and she's gonna freak out"...so what do I do? So I seek out my wife...explain to her the fiasco that has just taken place...and after she gives me the evil eye, tells me how fucking stupid I am and explains to me that the marijuana usage has to stop (yeah right)...we decide I need to tell her...so I go outside to get in the truck and I turn to my mom and my stepdad and begin to tell them what has just happened. My moms eyes get really big and she turns to my stepfather but before she can get a word out my step dad pounds his knee and says "god DAMNIT...I knew I should eaten some of those cookies!"...I lost it....that was the funniest thing...oh man...im still laughing. In the end she behaved herself through airport security and my stepdad reported that as soon as she hit the seat she was out cold until they landed =). SO...I think my mom learned a valuable lesson...and me...well...I still make edibles...and as we speak theres a tin on my counter full of cookies. I'm gonna go have me one ...peace


----------



## B166ER420 (Nov 2, 2012)

I love to fish and golf while getting high,being all one with nature and shit


----------



## 89Fbody (Nov 16, 2012)

First time user right here. This is my situation, I'm sitting in front of my computer, listening to music, smoking out of an apple right now. Pretty legit set-up. Best thing to do is sit down, relax a bit and go to youtube.com and watch Boxhead- The Music Scene. I cannot describe how amazing this video is.


----------



## timbo123 (Nov 16, 2012)

felissc said:


> Usually when I get baked I sit with my friends and listen to music and giggle about nothing in particular. But I started thinking about other stuff that might be fun to do while you're stoned. So yesterday I smoked in the morning and then took my shower and got dressed and stuff- hot showers are AMAZING when you're high! So is brushing your teeth. Lol I know it sounds weird but it was definitely an experience.
> 
> So, what are other unorthodox things you've done while you're high? Funny stories? Good/not good things to do? Let's hear them!


I can clean the fuck out of my house when I am high.


----------



## HeartlandHank (Nov 16, 2012)

I like lawnwork when high, day time. I get very zoned in to the little details.

Most of all, I like being alone when high.... It's a lonely life..


----------



## timbo123 (Nov 16, 2012)

I like to play ping pong when I am high. And yes, I can play better than you.


----------



## timbo123 (Nov 16, 2012)

I can play the guitar like a mother fucking riot when I am high.


----------



## smoke and coke (Nov 17, 2012)

i like smoking and staying high when i am high.


----------



## high|hgih (Nov 17, 2012)

Eating beer is pretty rad


----------



## sladeg (Nov 18, 2012)

Listen to the Doors and groove out... Hahaha. But, my marijuana smoking experience is typical, usually, but there have been some changes since I moved to my mother's place from my father's place. I used to go with my sister every morning into the garage to smoke weed before school and every time we smoked, we never went back into the house, we would be to afraid to go back in. My dad smoked weed every day for 18 years and could tell if we were stoned and smell marijuana on us very easily, so I spent most of the time out when I got stoned and went to the store or something and my sister and I shared some high stories, munch out. These days I just chill out in the basement, smoke dope, it's not too bad, but it gets boring after a while, I'm addicted to the stuff, though. Every once in a while I find myself looking around for shake, look in the bong for little bits of bud in the water and strain it through a shirt, scrape a pipe, but I still manage to get high at least once a day. I realize the resin contains tar and is really bad for my health, but I hardly can afford to smoke weed every day since I go to school across the city and it takes me an hour to get home. Back then I could find weed almost anywhere because I used to live with my brother and he buys a crap load of weed and doesn't care if he drops everywhere when he rolls, also there is always weed in the coffee grinder, also my brother smoked weed with me every day and I made a note of where he put his roaches. Lol. So, yeah... My typical weed experience over the past year (I only started smoking weed a year ago).


----------



## gioua (Nov 18, 2012)

Squatch said:


> I have a funny story for ya...when I'm high I like to eat so I decided I was gonna make some edibles (oatmeal chocolate chip cookies). So I whip em up and when they're done cooking I put them in a tin and they go on my counter (not much traffic in my house). 2 days later My mom, who lives 3 hours away comes to my house to spend the night because her and my step father were Flying out to Florida and they were leaving early in the AM (the airport was right next to my house). So the next morning I get up to drive them to the airport (my moms already been up for like 3 hours...she's an early bird). So I go about getting dressed and I walk out into the dining room...and my mom is dancing around the kitchen table happy as can be. I give her a hug and she says to me "who made those cookies"? I say "what cookies" (Ive already forgotten that I made em)...she says "those oatmeal chocolate chip cookies...I hope you dont mind but I had a couple they're REALLy good". It took me a minute but everything started hitting me at once...MY GOD my MOTHER has eaten WEED cookies, she has NO IDEA she has eaten WEED cookies (never done a drug in her life), and in 20 minutes she's gonna be going through airport security HIGH AS A FUCKING KITE! SO...i start thinking..."I can't NOT tell her because what if something happens at the airport, they're gonna think she's nuts...but I can't TELL her because shes gonna get way too PARANOID and she's gonna freak out"...so what do I do? So I seek out my wife...explain to her the fiasco that has just taken place...and after she gives me the evil eye, tells me how fucking stupid I am and explains to me that the marijuana usage has to stop (yeah right)...we decide I need to tell her...so I go outside to get in the truck and I turn to my mom and my stepdad and begin to tell them what has just happened. My moms eyes get really big and she turns to my stepfather but before she can get a word out my step dad pounds his knee and says "god DAMNIT...I knew I should eaten some of those cookies!"...I lost it....that was the funniest thing...oh man...im still laughing. In the end she behaved herself through airport security and my stepdad reported that as soon as she hit the seat she was out cold until they landed =). SO...I think my mom learned a valuable lesson...and me...well...I still make edibles...and as we speak theres a tin on my counter full of cookies. I'm gonna go have me one ...peace


great story!! had a brother who thought he was impervious to medibles.. I ended up staying the night at his house as he complained he wanted to go to the hospital till 2 am.. then he finally passed out.. and woke up high the next day...


----------



## corban (Nov 22, 2012)

Cut.Throat. said:


> I like programming when I'm baked.


 I love programming when I am baked. I just get lost in the code and figuring out how things are going to work and adding and sculpting the code as I go.. It enables me to analyse far deeper and focus far greater then is achievable while not stoned.


----------



## Ringsixty (Nov 22, 2012)

Sex, sex, sex and posting nonsense. LOL


----------



## newgrowr (Nov 22, 2012)

Squatch said:


> I have a funny story for ya...when I'm high I like to eat so I decided I was gonna make some edibles (oatmeal chocolate chip cookies). So I whip em up and when they're done cooking I put them in a tin and they go on my counter (not much traffic in my house). 2 days later My mom, who lives 3 hours away comes to my house to spend the night because her and my step father were Flying out to Florida and they were leaving early in the AM (the airport was right next to my house). So the next morning I get up to drive them to the airport (my moms already been up for like 3 hours...she's an early bird). So I go about getting dressed and I walk out into the dining room...and my mom is dancing around the kitchen table happy as can be. I give her a hug and she says to me
> "who made those cookies"? I say "what cookies" (Ive already forgotten that I made em)...she says "those oatmeal chocolate chip cookies...I hope you dont mind but I had a couple they're REALLy good". It took me a minute but everything started hitting me at once...MY GOD my MOTHER has eaten WEED cookies, she has NO IDEA she has eaten WEED cookies (never done a drug in her life), and in 20 minutes she's gonna be going through airport security HIGH AS A FUCKING KITE! SO...i start thinking..."I can't NOT tell her because what if something happens at the airport, they're gonna think she's nuts...but I can't TELL her because shes gonna get way too PARANOID and she's gonna freak out"...so what do I do? So I seek out my wife...explain to her the fiasco that has just taken place...and after she gives me the evil eye, tells me how fucking stupid I am and explains to me that the marijuana usage has to stop (yeah right)...we decide I need to tell her...so I go outside to get in the truck and I turn to my mom and my stepdad and begin to tell them what has just happened. My moms eyes get really big and she turns to my stepfather but before she can get a word out my step dad pounds his knee and says "god DAMNIT...I knew I should eaten some of those cookies!"...I lost it....that was the funniest thing...oh man...im still laughing. In the end she behaved herself through airport security and my stepdad reported that as soon as she hit the seat she was out cold until they landed =). SO...I think my mom learned a valuable lesson...and me...well...I still make edibles...and as we speak theres a tin on my counter full of cookies. I'm gonna go have me one ...peace


Lol that would be so funny if it happened to my mom


----------



## hazey grapes (Nov 23, 2012)

EVERYTHING fun is funner when you're high! it also depends on the buzz... racy kali mist? get whatever you've been procrastinating about done and have fun doing it. i cleaned house on it, couldn't chill out on tunes as planned trippy visual & auditory strains? watch a movie or listen to some tunes touchy feely highs like jack's cleaner 2? dates and sex! laugh your ass off euphoric strains? comedy clubs and z-movies motivational trippy strains? dancing and sports etc.


----------



## CharasBros (Dec 10, 2012)

under the bricks watch your clicks.


----------



## dialo3lover (Dec 10, 2012)

live life stoned. Me and halamaya doing it up right now with the 8 ball kush keep on keeping on brother!!! ( :


----------



## ASMALLVOICE (Dec 10, 2012)

I enjoy a great many things while medicated, but I become one with the front of my bass boat every chance I get. I have a bong, 2 pipes and spare lighters all within an arms reach. Watching the sun rise while floating quietly along a creek after a good couple of tokes is sure hard to beat. Poor fish don't stand much of a chance 

Peace and Tight Lines for All!

Asmallvoice


----------



## greenswag (Dec 13, 2012)

If at home, the very first thing I do after smoking, take a really long hot shower and put on some fresh comfy clothes. It's like a ritual now, happens every time unless I have company over and sometimes I'm like "yo, keep smoking Imma take my ritual shower before I keep tokin" It's hard to beat a long hot shower and comfy clothes while sober, when high it's the bee's knees! From there I'll do plenty of stuff all depending on what mood I'm in, I can guarantee though whatever it is, I have music playing, on the comp, in the car or on my ipod no matter where I am, if I'm high, I have music on and with me.


----------



## profoundstoner (Dec 14, 2012)

I like to go on tumblr and look up porn while listening to rap on my headphones really loud. 
But then I get nervous that someone might catch me as I cannot hear my surroundings. 
Oh well, haha!
<< I am so fuckin stoned, hahahaha !!


----------



## DaBong (Dec 15, 2012)

Seems like the higher I get the more I want to check my plants to see how much longer till I have mooooaaarrr......


----------



## VILLAIN (Dec 18, 2012)

smoked strawberry kush then played football in a lake and ocean kayaked. was pretty fun stuff. just don't go in too baked.


----------



## thump easy (Dec 18, 2012)

being with my better half sometimes just seems routeen but wen i smoke and she smokes it seems that every touch of the lips and skin is more intense and sex can also become very senchual and the sensations are alot deeper seems like her body is so much that i have been missing out on that i remember why it was that first atracted me to her it just seems so much greater and shure feels greater climax for shure..


----------



## Rangi Gee (Dec 24, 2012)

Chill and blaze out with the bros then maybe go for a blunt ride. Always fun.


----------



## Kite High (Dec 24, 2012)

keep on getting higher


----------



## BlissCannabis (Dec 24, 2012)

charface said:


> Showers and brushing your teeth are not unorthodox, lol


Hahaha... cracked me up.


----------



## BlissCannabis (Dec 24, 2012)

Prank calls on your friends is always fun. Also, y'all should check out the game "Curses" ... it's a great game to play while smoking bowls.


----------



## madmonk (Jan 9, 2013)

When I was a teen and visiting the city with my buds we would look for a bus stop with a mailbox(pickup) close by.One of us would grab a sandwich in a paper bag and walk past the crowd waiting for the bus and pitch the thing into the box through the slot.Loudly saying into the slot-"Three more hours Billy and you win the bet!"As we walked away we would look over our shoulders and with out fail some older dude or broad would be looking into the slot and usually saying shit like-"You're not supposed to be doing this."Always good for a giggle when stoned.


----------



## Indagrow (Jan 9, 2013)

Swimming in pools high I feel like a little kid again, get all giddy and shit


----------



## LJ6 (Jan 9, 2013)

lately ive been watching dragonball z lol. The fights are awesome and trippy and its funny as fuck


----------



## zack66 (Jan 9, 2013)

Playing with my plants. A little fishing is a good time too!


----------



## zack66 (Jan 9, 2013)

Quick note. I just asked my old lady that same question she said she loves to clean when she's high. Checking out for a moment to roll a joint for the wonderful wife I have.


----------



## L.A.5150SMOKE (Jan 11, 2013)

I agree completely! I too enjoy a hot shower while being baked. Then after a nice visit from the wife and I bust a nut, complete serenity. Sounds crazy, but so nice. Then watch some t.v. and smoke a bowl. I like to watch something cool, chill and funny. BAM! Your good to go. Real quick, on the BAM! Watch Emeril the cooking show with that dude. He's funny as shit when your high and he can cook some dank food, makes me want to eat my T.V. Anyway, to my fellow smokers out there. 

ROLL ROLL ROLL YOUR JOINT
TWIST IT AT THE END
LIGHT IT UP AND TAKE A PUFF
AND PASS IT TO A FRIEND


----------



## L.A.5150SMOKE (Jan 11, 2013)

To zack66 Nice pic, is that granddaddy purple? She's pretty


----------



## lickalotapus (Jan 13, 2013)

iv found most things more fun when high , sex , pringles, documentaries,fishing everything except fishing in the ocean , way to much going on at once out there


----------



## ClassicSmoker (Jan 15, 2013)

Uhm I like to pack a fat bowl then get a bowl of frosted mini wheat watch cartoons. Bust a nut depending who's with me I do it myself or have someone else do it for me.
Then play some games for a bit and do it all over again for lunch 

Has anyone else tried sitting on your hand? I find the feeling weird. Not enjoyable, like when I was going to have sex but her 10yr old sister kept talking so in the end I couldn't get aroused listening to a kid.


----------



## 3milyRi (Jan 18, 2013)

My ex quit smoking for a while, when he started back, I did as well. We would go out to his truck, hit a few from a homemade bong and sit there a while. When we finally got restless we'd walk back inside...I always FEARED walking past his dad because his dad HATED weed for whatever reason and could smell it in a heart beat...one night we we on our nightly walk in and neither of us could control our giggling until we opened the front door. We got all straight faced as soon as we saw his dad. *as a side note his dad is from mexico and has a really BAD accent* This one night in particular I remember his dad pulling me to the side and saying in his thick accent, "Is Mart smoking weed again?''...I completely lost it and just died laughing, looking back on it, I feel stupid but still get a good chuckle out of it because of that damn accent.(one of those, it's funny if you're there' things)


----------



## Snowed (Jan 19, 2013)

I read that in a heavy ass mexican accent.. im not even high and laughed my ass off! hahaha..


When i'm high i like to tell people that hate weed about how high I am just to bug 'em. 

(usually relatives, etc, then shove my med card in their face)


----------



## zat (Jan 19, 2013)

I love doing things that keep me active and I like smoking more with another person as it keeps my attention outward instead of so much inward (I become a fucking philosopher and inventor when stoned). We play card games and I morph into an Iron Chef (dont' cook great while straight) and create some amazing meals out of the most random shit. Eventually though, it always ends in bed watching a movie and saying "What?....." alot LOL.


----------



## profoundstoner (Jan 19, 2013)

I like to watch tv or listen to music


----------



## Mindmelted (Jan 20, 2013)

Play zombies.....


----------



## Peezo lo gro (Feb 1, 2013)

I like to work on computers when I am high and watch tv.


----------



## be ez (Feb 2, 2013)

Honestly I fuckin love woodworking baked... like just fuckin sanding something for an hour straight till its perfect is the most rewarding shit

but when i'm with the homies though, gotta whip out the drum machine and throw down bars of the whitest shit youve ever heard haha


----------



## yooDAN (Feb 24, 2013)

watch trippy cartoons, bust a nut, make massive amounts of food and skate!


----------



## dannyboy602 (Feb 27, 2013)

when i'm stones i like to do household chores. like washing dishes or running the vacume cleaner. i also like to pull garden weeds. the more tedious the work the more i get into it. time goes faster and i get through it easier.


----------



## dannyboy602 (Feb 27, 2013)

when i'm stoned i like to do household chores. like washing dishes or running the vacume cleaner. i also like to pull garden weeds. the more tedious the work the more i get into it. time goes faster and i get through it easier.


----------



## indicantonio (Mar 1, 2013)

Really? I would of thought that more people would of said driving high. Boy do I love getting baked and cruise the city in my minivan, 12 cup holders baby.


----------



## SeeRockCity (Mar 1, 2013)

best thing to do stoned....is wake up...

my bong is like most people's cup of coffee in the morning.

and the best part of waking up!


----------



## roseypeach (Mar 1, 2013)

watching an episode of Walking Dead bwaaaaa


----------



## AZPsyclops (Mar 23, 2013)

Playing golf and flying my RC airplanes and helicopters.


----------



## eyeballsaul (Mar 29, 2013)

Fishing either basking in the glorious sun or standing with winds howling a fish on your line and a bent half soaked spliff hanging out your mouth. Also go exploring walk down a river or through woods, make a fire cook some food on it and have a laugh.


----------



## eyeballsaul (Mar 29, 2013)

Also forgot get as drunk as you can have a bong and sit unable to move watching the room spin.


----------



## Rancho Cucamonga (Mar 29, 2013)

eyeballsaul said:


> Also forgot get as drunk as you can have a bong and sit unable to move watching the room spin.


That doesn't sound fun at all.


----------



## Rancho Cucamonga (Mar 29, 2013)

Getting a blowjob. Video games. Comedies. Eating. When online. The usual. Only time I sober up is when I go shooting or riding or have to fly on a plane, I freak out on planes when high.


----------



## eyeballsaul (Mar 30, 2013)

Haha lol more fun than it sounds give it a try, if your used to bongs if not you'll prob be sick lol.


----------



## Blue Wizard (Apr 1, 2013)

I think George was onto something...
[video=youtube;S449KdjPKrY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S449KdjPKrY[/video]


----------



## Saitek (Apr 17, 2013)

Things i like to do when i get high.. hmm usually i smoke sativas so..
Listen to music or watch some cool movies, documentaries and videos from ISS (international space station).
Take a hot bath when i have the strength 
Cooking vegetables is one of the best things i like to do!
Eat and drink
Talk or chill out with my friends or gf
Play some groovy rythms on bass
Play some video games
Study physics and maths (which i hardly understand when not high)
Also herb is a must when im on vacation  peace


----------



## Jehster (Apr 17, 2013)

Fifa tournaments with friends is good. cooking something tasty. skating. chilling at a scenic spot. mostly its just nice to smoke alongside standard activities, and to help recover from heavy nights or aches/pains. some classic contemplation on life is always good as well.


----------



## Drew Diddy (Apr 18, 2013)

Soccers pretty fun stoned or not, a long walk on a trail is always nice. Freestyling is the best!


----------



## sunnyburno (Apr 19, 2013)

Ahahaha this is brilliant! Lol! aha 

I write all my music whilst high so I know what you mean with it being great for creativity!


----------



## Already.in.use (Apr 20, 2013)

I used to go to work high....probably explains why I do so no longer  - so now I do everything high


----------



## Grandpapy (Apr 20, 2013)

Park at the end of the runway of Stapelton International Airport, and listen to the air sing. Oh wait, that was 40 years ago, when you could hang out at an airport.

Anymore, if everyone has done their job right, I cant do a thing.


----------



## bizarrojohnson (Apr 30, 2013)

FUCK, smoke weed, them fuck more.


----------



## futhegod666 (May 1, 2013)

3milyRi said:


> My ex quit smoking for a while, when he started back, I did as well. We would go out to his truck, hit a few from a homemade bong and sit there a while. When we finally got restless we'd walk back inside...I always FEARED walking past his dad because his dad HATED weed for whatever reason and could smell it in a heart beat...one night we we on our nightly walk in and neither of us could control our giggling until we opened the front door. We got all straight faced as soon as we saw his dad. *as a side note his dad is from mexico and has a really BAD accent* This one night in particular I remember his dad pulling me to the side and saying in his thick accent, "Is Mart smoking weed again?''...I completely lost it and just died laughing, looking back on it, I feel stupid but still get a good chuckle out of it because of that damn accent.(one of those, it's funny if you're there' things)


I just made a whole account just to say that i laughed my ass off to this cuz i had a similar experience. 

Gonna smoke some mo dope


----------



## d3dm4n (May 30, 2013)

I really love brushing my teeth when high ... have no idea why


----------



## BudsAndNugs (Jun 3, 2013)

I love eating and cooking when i'm baked (which i might be doing now)


----------



## cwhhunt (Jun 9, 2013)

Well when me and my friends are blazed out of our minds we go swinging at the park. We may all be over 20 but damnit that shit is fun especially at night when all the stars are out.

I also got a massage a few times high best massage ever!!!!! Almost fell asleep though lol.


----------



## Stoner Saiyan (Jun 30, 2013)

I usually smoke with my friends in my garage. We have a really high quality amplifier in there, as well as a TV with a Nintendo 64. We usually play Super Smash Bros or Mario Kart while listening to Amon Tobin.(best techno artist period) Anyways, I love our setup. Table, circle of chairs, and we even started a tally mark chart for number of bowls each year. So far this year we're up to over 1,500.


----------



## NevaSmokedOut (Jul 2, 2013)

when i'm blazed i like to cook a dinner tables worth of food. i make breakfast to dinner so i won't go hungry for 4 hours.


----------



## Lurkdewitt (Jul 3, 2013)

When I lived in colorado still, my friends and I would go on "nature bakes" haha. You just drive up to the mountains, smoke a bowl in the car, and wonder around in the forest.


----------



## medicalgrowman (Jul 4, 2013)

I like watching YouTube Videos of 997 Porsche GT2 cars flying down the AutoBahn!


----------



## spek9 (Aug 9, 2013)

- write rap lyrics and poetry (usually outside someplace, by a river, on a train bridge, somewhere inner city)
- street art
- produce hip-hop beats

-spek


----------



## YUVRAJ (Aug 10, 2013)

Walk like a Lion


----------



## bcguy01 (Sep 11, 2013)

I like going to the food truck park and trying all the different food . . .


----------



## bcguy01 (Sep 12, 2013)

Funny stuff


----------



## Slate (Sep 14, 2013)

Snowboard!


----------



## farmasensist (Sep 17, 2013)

I like cruising down the empty back country roads with the windows down and and the subs quaking and turning my seat into a massage chair. Hate sitting im traffic.

I do also like showering stoned because your still stoned when you get out but don't feel as lazy.


----------



## HeadieNugz (Sep 17, 2013)

This threads title poses an interesting question... 
I dont see weed as an augmentative substance, thats a slippery slope.
Soon enough its not making things better, but bearable. 
Then you end up on the other end of the paradigm.
I'm reminded of the scene from Half Baked with John Stewart as the "Enhancement" Stoner:
[video=youtube;hkA9rz-1YoA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hkA9rz-1YoA[/video]

Although i must say i thoroughly enjoy getting on my 42" Sector 9 Dropthrough and bombing a hill at 35-40mph, just shredding around long and winging back roads.


----------



## Sand4x105 (Sep 17, 2013)

chrishydro said:


> Live like out in the no where. Ok, the neighbor calls me and asks me to go accross the street to his house and help his wife in the backyard, claims she is trying to break up a fight between his dog and a small animal, he is about twenty minutes away. I am in underwear, stoned, in bed and watching tv. When I say stoned I mean like outer space somewhere. I get up, get a shotgun and put rubber boots on (it was raining) I head to the kitchen to get a beer and there sits my 20 year old son. I say "boy get a damm shotgun and come on" he looks at me with jaw wide open and says "Dad, whats going on"? I realize that I am standing in front of my son with a shotgun in my hand and a pair or underwear on and some knee high rubber boots. Well what a fucking sight that must have been, most lilely will cost him like a year in therapy lol.. Any way I explain the situation, say im soory, go put pants on and we both went over there. By the time we got there the critter was dead, the mom was crying, the daughter was also freeking out and the Dog was OK. I got rid of the critter and the dad bought me a bottle of crown royal the next day...... As to my son, I have never had a talk with him about the rubber boot, underwear, shotgun thing.... Real stonner move. lol


Even if this is a Bull Shit, made up story [you were high as fukk!] I nominate this post, for Post of the Year!


----------



## Sand4x105 (Sep 17, 2013)

> Best things to do while you're high?


 Life, as in living life...I live life hi... And, remember if you ever get interviewed, for your life, like congrats, what do you attribute your longevity to? I have my answer ready: " I Eat my honey every day, and always smoke my MJ " That's how I've made it this far...


----------



## bcguy01 (Sep 19, 2013)

Walk around in a food truck park and grub out


----------



## Derple (Sep 20, 2013)

Cut.Throat. said:


> I like programming when I'm baked.


you are a god among stoners.


----------



## Silly String (Sep 28, 2013)

d3dm4n said:


> I really love brushing my teeth when high ... have no idea why


Me too! Sometimes I brush so long, I'm all beat up the next day!

Other activities depends on the method of delivery. If I'm home and smoking, I like to swiffer mop the kitchen and scrub the almighty fuck outta the stove, or giggle with my boyfriend as we try to play Jeopardy.

If I've had edibles, I like to remember to wipe the drool off my chin at least once an hour, while I watch a marathon of a favorite tv show (most recently Breaking Bad and American Horror Story/Asylum).


----------



## bcguy01 (Sep 29, 2013)

Get hammered at a bar and pick up hoes


----------



## Sensi Sensei (Nov 13, 2013)

ExIzTenChal34 said:


> Im a pretty big fan of busting a nut in my girls face when I get thoroughly baked. Defiantly induces a shit tone more natural endorphin's & afterwords I tend to find myself laying down in a complete peaceful state of nirvana.


OMFG!!! That one made my ribs hurt from laughing so hard.


----------



## ^v^ (Nov 16, 2013)

Swimming high is one of the greatest activities ever


----------



## nidge (Nov 28, 2013)

I usually toke at night. So its shower first, then I boot the gong and jam out to some Fifa.


----------



## bcguy01 (Dec 2, 2013)

Hunting or fishing


----------



## Jack n Molly (Dec 10, 2013)

finding new music and playing my pc or ps3 games.


----------



## RAWise (Dec 16, 2013)

Go fishing.

Sent from my M886 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## BoogNBuds (Dec 21, 2013)

Driving, concentration is immense


----------



## Thee Wizard (Jun 14, 2014)

Cleaning is always surprisingly great


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Jun 27, 2014)

imo the best thing to do really baked is to cruise around with your friend (whos driving) who is also very fried, smoking cigs and listening to some good tunes like eminem's new stuff. off roading is extremely fun especially if your drifting like a maniac around turns when your in the box of the truck, nothing better then that its good too though if u only got a car


----------



## thump easy (Jun 27, 2014)

i still say sex!!


----------



## Iloveskywalkerog (Aug 9, 2014)

Listen to music read cool insect books and the bible talking to friends


----------



## theking2202004 (Aug 10, 2014)

Playing video games or walking on the beach. As long as I'm around good folks then I'm good to go. But mostly play video games


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Aug 10, 2014)

i find i can't really play video games when i'm high cause it feels like i need to lie down and relax really bad, i usually watch tv or shows on the lap top when im home getting stoned. When im wit my friends we just talk and have a laugh


----------



## bcguy01 (Aug 11, 2014)

Get stoned and work on my garden lol


----------



## UKStoner96 (Nov 8, 2014)

I made an account so I can share this: go on the swings in the dark and close your eyes. Swing proper high, it's the best thing ever.


----------



## Hooded (Nov 8, 2014)

if i'm alone i usally bump some good music and just chill. i've been watching Rick and morty lately and find it hillarious.


----------



## Cloud The Wizard (Nov 17, 2014)

- Orgasm
- Rollercoaster Ride
- Listen to Music

Top three things to do while high


----------



## thump easy (Nov 17, 2014)

I still say having great sex while high!


----------



## oceanbastard (Nov 24, 2014)

rap, play super smash brothers w/ friends (who are also high), play GTA V, hike.


----------



## torontoke (Nov 24, 2014)

I live my entire life high so i agree everything is better high.....

However some of the biggest rushes to experience while zombie high are
Get in a kayak paddle out 30-45 mins away from where u started then blaze a huge fatty or rip and try to make it back..you will feel like tom hanks lookin for wilson its awesome lol
Hiking and ziplining is also insanely fun while baked.


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Feb 2, 2015)

go to Walmart and mcdonalds


----------



## epsilonb (Mar 9, 2015)

Cut.Throat. said:


> I like programming when I'm baked.


once you are determined on what to do, study, code..
when baked you work more efficiently


----------



## willienelson1stgrow (Mar 12, 2015)

Mr. Bongwater said:


> go to Walmart and mcdonalds


What about one of those wallmarts that have a McDonalds inside


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Mar 12, 2015)

willienelson1stgrow said:


> What about one of those wallmarts that have a McDonalds inside


even better


----------



## Dooly (May 16, 2015)

"things to do when high" ... Get higher


----------



## shiva (Jun 2, 2015)

We (my cousin and I) decided to go to the coast an take with is a bong made of a small jam jar and about an ounce of 7th gen northern lights kush which he'd spliced himself. We climbed down to where there were these plateaus and had a few bongs each.... That was when my cousin noticed that where the tide was going out off the rocks, it was leaving the one plateau clear of water for about 10 seconds before smashing back in on the rocks. We then noticed a metal ring like anchor point or something on the plateau and we started daring each other to see who could jump down off the plateau, run and get to this metal ring and back before the tide smashed in on the rocks again... Stupid thing to do I know... One of us could have been killed. I remember feeling more alive than I'd ever felt that day.


----------



## scruffy301 (Jun 12, 2015)

If I have chores to do then I get high. That's more a thing to do while you're doing chores, and not really a thing to do when you get high though. I'm lazy in general so it actually has become a good motivator as a reward for doing chores.

I like going someplace where they sell lots of flowers and I can look and see all the colors. A friend and I now use the phrase "seein' like a bee" to refer to getting stoned sometimes because it's like you can see light outside of the visible spectrum. The colors are so vibrant.


----------



## leftyguitar (Jul 12, 2015)

Best thing to do when high? Sex... either alone or with someone else.


----------



## danbridge (Jul 12, 2015)

Eat, fuck, watch TV, watch a movie, play video games.Listen to music. Watch a concert or a fireworks show. sleep and stare off into space. Oh yeah, browse the rollitup forums.


----------



## 0ffice (Jul 12, 2015)

At the moment.. Oculus Rift. 
Usually I just sit here on my computer gaming when baked, but I did go Go Karting once when stoned and that was fantastic.


----------



## MidnightWolf (Jul 19, 2015)

chrishydro said:


> Live like out in the no where. Ok, the neighbor calls me and asks me to go accross the street to his house and help his wife in the backyard, claims she is trying to break up a fight between his dog and a small animal, he is about twenty minutes away. I am in underwear, stoned, in bed and watching tv. When I say stoned I mean like outer space somewhere. I get up, get a shotgun and put rubber boots on (it was raining) I head to the kitchen to get a beer and there sits my 20 year old son. I say "boy get a damm shotgun and come on" he looks at me with jaw wide open and says "Dad, whats going on"? I realize that I am standing in front of my son with a shotgun in my hand and a pair or underwear on and some knee high rubber boots. Well what a fucking sight that must have been, most lilely will cost him like a year in therapy lol.. Any way I explain the situation, say im soory, go put pants on and we both went over there. By the time we got there the critter was dead, the mom was crying, the daughter was also freeking out and the Dog was OK. I got rid of the critter and the dad bought me a bottle of crown royal the next day...... As to my son, I have never had a talk with him about the rubber boot, underwear, shotgun thing.... Real stonner move. lol


Thanks for the visual......I'm still laughin! Wife says "you know you're a redneck when......"


----------



## 420AllDayLøng (Aug 17, 2015)

1-Eat Cinnamon Crunch
2-Deep reflexion about how life is great(can somehow skip lots of time when ur rly rly stoned)
3-Sleep
4-Watch stoner movies ex: Pineapple Express, Smiley Face ect


----------



## mista sativa (Nov 7, 2015)

Camping... Yeah, camping.


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Nov 7, 2015)

go for a walk around town


----------



## mista sativa (Nov 7, 2015)

...I also like getting on the internet and looking up wierd shit.
Did y'all know the blue whale has the largest cock in the animal kingdom? It's true. It pours buckets of whale cum into the ocean. You've probably swam in whale cum... That type shit fascinates me.


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Nov 7, 2015)

there isn't that many whales around so probably not, your more likely to swim in urine


----------



## mista sativa (Nov 7, 2015)

A mounted whale cock


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Nov 7, 2015)

..ok def didn't want to see that


----------



## mista sativa (Nov 7, 2015)

Mr. Bongwater said:


> there isn't that many whales around so probably not, your more likely to swim in urine


That's cool too bro


----------



## ZaraBeth420 (Nov 8, 2015)

I like to watch fucked up movies when I'm really baked. Any Rob Zombie movie, Eraserhead, etc.


----------



## makka (Nov 8, 2015)

get even higher


----------



## Zurittansya (Nov 13, 2015)

to watch cartoons


----------



## Zizefiacons (Nov 13, 2015)

get higher and higher


----------



## Historl (Nov 29, 2015)

talk on the philosophy themes


----------



## Niellanche (Dec 1, 2015)

I like to lay on my coach and just relaxing...


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Dec 1, 2015)

7:15 into the concert i just fucken melt.........................................


----------



## meristem (Dec 7, 2015)

Watch biology lectures on youtube.


----------



## ifwindicuh (Mar 20, 2016)

Same routine, listen to my "psychedelia" playlist on Spotify (Pink Floyd, Kendrick, The Beatles, etc.) and watch Family Guy. If I'm stoned enough I'll lose the ability to differentiate between the show and the music haha.


----------



## lee1000 (Mar 23, 2016)

Playing snooker or billiards is fun when you're baked. I also like to have my rubiks cube handy but that's more annoying than fun.


----------



## dandyrandy (Mar 23, 2016)

Work on 480 vac.


----------



## Biggchong (Mar 23, 2016)

messing around in your garden


----------



## Hazy_Nights.DC (Apr 8, 2016)

Watch gangster movies..


----------



## Lucky Luke (Apr 15, 2016)

When i was a teenager (along time ago..sigh..) we used to go to the end of the runways at airports at night and lie on the hoods and roofs of our cars with planes coming into land over our heads..was pretty cool.


----------



## MidnightWolf (Apr 16, 2016)

Lucky Luke said:


> When i was a teenager (along time ago..sigh..) we used to go to the end of the runways at airports at night and lie on the hoods and roofs of our cars with planes coming into land over our heads..was pretty cool.


I remember doing that. The old Stapleton airport in Denver was a great place to do that.


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Apr 16, 2016)

Take a hike. Smoking a joint the whole way. Listening to chill music. And sometimes, looking for good places to hide a body.


----------



## MidnightWolf (Apr 16, 2016)

Olive Drab Green said:


> Take a hike. Smoking a joint the whole way. Listening to chill music. And sometimes, looking for good places to hide a body.


I prefer a wood chipper for disposing a body. A little messy, but thorough.


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Apr 16, 2016)

MidnightWolf said:


> I prefer a wood chipper for disposing a body. A little messy, but thorough.


Could always use the blood and bone as fertilizer.


----------



## MidnightWolf (Apr 17, 2016)

Olive Drab Green said:


> Could always use the blood and bone as fertilizer.


Exactly, and how does _your _garden grow?


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Apr 17, 2016)

With LEDs and Organics.


----------



## MidnightWolf (Apr 18, 2016)

Olive Drab Green said:


> With LEDs and Organics.
> 
> View attachment 3659373 View attachment 3659374 View attachment 3659376


nice buds, bud! I grow outdoors in pots using organics. Pics from last year, too early to start this year, but soon.


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Apr 18, 2016)

MidnightWolf said:


> nice buds, bud! I grow outdoors in pots using organics. Pics from last year, too early to start this year, but soon.


Now that is gorgeous! What do you use for substrate and nutes?


----------



## MidnightWolf (Apr 18, 2016)

Olive Drab Green said:


> Now that is gorgeous! What do you use for substrate and nutes?


Planted in Fox Farm Ocean Forest soil and used DynoGro Grow for veg and DynoGro Blossom for flower. Grew Purple Kush, Ice Wreck and Grape Ape.


----------



## mean.green (Apr 18, 2016)

EVERYTHING IS BETTER WHEN YOUR HIGH


----------



## Nugachino (Sep 15, 2016)

I like listening to beats. And used to play cod a fair bit. I was worse at it high than drunk.

Now it's just music grass and drawing or something.


----------



## Liv Free (Nov 18, 2016)

take a shower. create. meditate.


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Nov 18, 2016)

Best thing to do while smoking is to cultivate your soul, not hide from it, nor smother it. Cannabis goes well with an Ayahuasca ceremony for this purpose.






Start at 3:50. Probably my favorite Icaro. It was the one playing when I awakened to my rebirth.


----------



## RetiredGuerilla (Dec 20, 2016)

Any entertainment or leisure activity is enhanced when stoned. But without a doubt making love is hands down the best. Put your music on and do it with your lady. Then she's gonna scratch my back when were done as I listen to the music. Then grab a cold beer and share it and grill out.


----------



## bict (Dec 20, 2016)

Fingering ones own asshole while having a noose around your neck and jacking off. 

Weeds reference minus the asshole bit.


----------



## RetiredGuerilla (Dec 21, 2016)

Lone crazed gunman chimes in.....


----------



## fibba (Dec 27, 2016)

get blasted, figure out which music im groovin to then lay back and ride the lizard


----------



## Hazy_Nights.DC (Jan 8, 2017)

I'm just too high to say anything...


----------



## mauricem00 (Jan 13, 2017)

not stoned yet but


----------



## WinnyBoyBlue (Jul 9, 2017)

kinetic said:


> My step dad gave me life advice when I was 12, he said "never cook bacon naked".


If you have a low seated stove top....your junk is in direct line of fire for fat splash. Worst I've had is getting hit on the eye lid, I was cooked and freaked the hell out thinking I went blind...nothing wakes you up like searing eye pain


----------

